# Uber Knows where all the Drug Dealers are!



## Chrisreese

Im sure everyone has done their fare share of shady rides (Deals, pickups and drop-offs). Often times people forgot their wallet or a jacket or some other item or (insert random item)... at their brothers, sisters, or friends house. Conveniently at 3 or 4 am in the morning.
My question is since Passengers who use Uber for this... Obviously uber can see where passengers are headed to at these times during the night... What does Uber do with all this information. Do they use it to create false surges in the areas where drug deals may or may not be made?
Is there some moral responsibility that uber should target or report theses people or specific areas, houses, businesses that are entered as destinations. Or does Uber just turn a blind eye to all of this or waiting to use it when it can pin point where theses locations are and needs to use them for some Good Press!?

Referencing the Journalist who was targeted by an Uber Exec for giving Uber bad press!


----------



## Backdash

Chrisreese said:


> What does Uber do with all this information.


They use it to go buy drugs or to go get their wallet or jacket or some other item.


----------



## Sweet Ping

If they analyzed the data they would know. Good point.

But is there money for travis in reporting them?

-Hey, mother****er, this is travis, and yes, this is blackmail.

I want my 20% plus $1 asshole fee!


----------



## UberComic

Actually I had drug dealers with guns on Sidecar. Don't know about now, but it used to be easy to set up a fake account on there.


----------



## WolfieDagger22

Picked up a Couple from the bradenton area where I live and work ,thought that I was taking them to their house until the guy requested I go to an apartment in an undesireable part of town that I knew about ONLY drug activity and gang activity goes on there. I didn't question it I just began the trip and as we were driving along the guy constantly refrences certains gangs and asks if I know them I am like "no never heard of them" then he goes on about "Swags" aka crack heads and talkign about dope and asking his girlfriend if "the guy" is home because he wanted to make a sale... as much as I wanted to pull over and let these people out I thought it rude and continued to drive . As I pulled up to the aparment I let the couple off and hauled ass outta that neighborhood.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

WolfieDagger22 said:


> Picked up a Couple from the bradenton area where I live and work ,thought that I was taking them to their house until the guy requested I go to an apartment in an undesireable part of town that I knew about ONLY drug activity and gang activity goes on there. I didn't question it I just began the trip and as we were driving along the guy constantly refrences certains gangs and asks if I know them I am like "no never heard of them" then he goes on about "Swags" aka crack heads and talkign about dope and asking his girlfriend if "the guy" is home because he wanted to make a sale... as much as I wanted to pull over and let these people out I thought it rude and continued to drive . As I pulled up to the aparment I let the couple off and hauled ass outta that neighborhood.


POST # 5 /WolfieDagger22: GREAT!
"#[F]Uberer-to-the-Swaggy-Stars"
Will You Post a Selfie with Your Drug
Dealing PAX or should we just check
the Obituaries after They Rate You...
with a .40...........................caliber?


----------



## Nick tardy

I'm pretty sure I took a crack head to get her fix. I wasn't all that worried, I live in a state that doesn't strip your rights away


----------



## WolfieDagger22

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 5 /WolfieDagger22: GREAT!
> "#[F]Uberer-to-the-Swaggy-Stars"
> Will You Post a Selfie with Your Drug
> Dealing PAX or should we just check
> the Obituaries after They Rate You...
> with a .40...........................caliber?


Why would you reply with something like that? I am just telling my personal story the fact that they were going to buy drugs was none of my business, the area that I took them to I used to live in the area and it was a bad neighborhood Guns do not scare me nor do references to them in a harassing manner such as what YOU presented with your insulting reply. so for the "record" keep your ignorant comments to yourself kthanksbye


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

WolfieDagger22 said:


> Why would you reply with something like that? I am just telling my personal story the fact that they were going to buy drugs was none of my business, the area that I took them to I used to live in the area and it was a bad neighborhood Guns do not scare me nor do references to them in a harassing manner such as what YOU presented with your insulting reply. so for the "record" keep your ignorant comments to yourself kthanksbye


POST # 8 /WolfieDagger22: My apologies
for Appearing Rude in
my Warning about the Dangerous Situa-
tion in which You found Yourself. Your
"gut" instinct was Correct AND is what needs to Prevail to keep You Safe in the Future. As a Female TNC Driver You are
in a Uniquely Dangerous Occupation.

My Response to Your Post was Unfortu-
nately Influenced by a Male Driver
who just CAN'T seem to Avoid Similar
Drug Dealer PAX and recently did the
Equivalent of Returning to Swagville
to P/U the very same guys, whereupon
they Attempted to Force him to Drive a
12 hour R/T to Chicago (700 miles!) for
a Drug Deal. Thankfully his plea for his
children's sake evoked Enough Compas-
sion to keep him in Cleveland....for now.
Maybe Next Time the Bad Guys make
their "Request" with Glocks-in-hand.
Don't let that BE YOU.......please.

Respectfully, 
Casuale Haberdasher.


----------



## UberRidiculous

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 /WolfieDagger22: My apologies
> for Appearing Rude in
> my Warning about the Dangerous Situa-
> tion in which You found Yourself. Your
> "gut" instinct was Correct AND is what needs to Prevail to keep You Safe in the Future. As a Female TNC Driver You are
> in a Uniquely Dangerous Occupation.
> 
> My Response to Your Post was Unfortu-
> nately Influenced by a Male Driver
> who just CAN'T seem to Avoid Similar
> Drug Dealer PAX and recently did the
> Equivalent of Returning to Swagville
> to P/U the very same guys, whereupon
> they Attempted to Force him to Drive a
> 12 hour R/T to Chicago (700 miles!) for
> a Drug Deal. Thankfully his plea for his
> children's sake evoked Enough Compas-
> sion to keep him in Cleveland....for now.
> Maybe Next Time the Bad Guys make
> their "Request" with Glocks-in-hand.
> Don't let that BE YOU.......please.
> 
> Respectfully,
> Casuale Haberdasher.


Amen. I knew what you meant. You both have scared the crap out of me now. I was going to drive for Lyft hoping it's profitable, unlike Uber here, but either way, I'm in Detroit. So now rethinking ways to make extra income.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Picked up a chic in Venice going to WeHo. She spilled her coke all over the back seat. Should've taken a pic and sent it to uber for the cleaning fee. I could've told them it took me thirty minutes to suck it all up with my nose


----------



## Chrisreese

Optimus Uber said:


> Picked up a chic in Venice going to WeHo. She spilled her coke all over the back seat. Should've taken a pic and sent it to uber for the cleaning fee. I could've told them it took me thirty minutes to suck it all up with my nose


Samething happened to me. Coke all over the backseat. The pax gave a recap of the ride saying "ok let recap this ride , you helped us pick up a ton of narcotics, hahahah"


----------



## Kennedy C

WolfieDagger22 said:


> Why would you reply with something like that? I am just telling my personal story the fact that they were going to buy drugs was none of my business, the area that I took them to I used to live in the area and it was a bad neighborhood Guns do not scare me nor do references to them in a harassing manner such as what YOU presented with your insulting reply. so for the "record" keep your ignorant comments to yourself kthanksbye


hi Wolfie, I'm in BTown too. Been on Uber since late January. It's been amazing to see the growth since the early days, huh? Good luck out there.


----------



## Realityshark

Another wonderful Uber liability for less than $1 per mile. If the cops pull you over, they stuff the shit in your backseat and blame it on you. 

I'm sure Uber won't be reimbursing that lawyer bill.


----------



## Kennedy C

Realityshark said:


> Another wonderful Uber liability for less than $1 per mile. If the cops pull you over, they stuff the shit in your backseat and blame it on you.
> 
> I'm sure Uber won't be reimbursing that lawyer bill.


We make $1.20 a mile in Bradenton. I'll give you anti-Uber trolls some credit, you guys are vigilant. Any time I write a post, one of you is on it within minutes. Well done. If you don't like Uber, don't drive or ride with them. Pretty simple.


----------



## Realityshark

Kennedy C said:


> We make $1.20 a mile in Bradenton.


Be thankful your rate is still above a dollar.

I make my money referring Uber passengers to Lyft, mentoring and Uber airport runs. I'll keep gaming the system till Uber fires me.

So far they've been too stupid to catch on.


----------



## DrivingStPete

Any pick up at a motel on 41 is either a lady of the night or a ride to their dealer. Fortunately they are in a cash business and tip lol


----------



## Kennedy C

DrivingStPete said:


> Any pick up at a motel on 41 is either a lady of the night or a ride to their dealer. Fortunately they are in a cash business and tip lol


I'm over 500 trips and haven't had a 41 motel pick up yet. I drive intermittently during the 6am - 8pm hours, so ladies of the night (and their addiction enablers) are not part of my routine, fortunately.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Regarding the OP,
Im in negotiations with both TK and a member of the Noriega family to spearhead a new Uber queue- 
"UberMule".
UberMule will expect you to keep your ears closed and your eyes straight ahead.

For those who get in Dutch with the law, don't worry.
UberMule has your back.
Do the bit for the team, and we promise to take care of you upon your release.


----------



## Jam Val

I wish I knew where the drugs were! I could use some medicinal marijuana. Lol


----------



## DrivingStPete

That's surprising that you haven't. But I supposed it depends on where you at at. I've had quite a few, and none of them have been unpleasant experiences. Had one from 41 in that midtown strip of motels to a Bee Ridge hotel down in Sarasota. $30+ ride, she tipped and so did her john. And another from that same motel strip to Siesta Key, which was a $40 ride, only the john tipped that time.


----------

